# DMX - DMX Corporation



## Gordon Gecko (16 September 2004)

Been watching this one since Nov last year.

Chairman was full of promises but still a whole lot of silence. 

To think is was 50c a few years back.

Any comments?


----------



## Gordon Gecko (28 September 2004)

*Re: DMX - Any followers*

Some one is buying 500k and at the sellers price.  It is up 50% on last week.  Could mean positive news on the horizon.  

The details of the 2c/share share placement are still to be announced.  There may be news of a new contract included in the announcement.  Jon assured me the announcement would be out before end Sept.  

Could be worth watching. Do your own research though?


----------



## Bingo (28 September 2004)

*Re: DMX - Any followers*

A lot of buyers there so far this morning at high 2's. Looks`interesting I will be keeping an eye on it.

Bingo


----------



## Gordon Gecko (28 September 2004)

*Re: DMX - Any followers*

You have to love it when a penny stock decides to go for a walk, especially when less than 7 days ago you bought them.


----------



## Bingo (4 October 2004)

*Re: DMX - Any followers*



			
				Gordon Gecko said:
			
		

> Been watching this one since Nov last year.
> 
> Chairman was full of promises but still a whole lot of silence.
> 
> ...




Gordon,

Any idea why it dropped so much late to-day.

Bingo


----------



## Gordon Gecko (5 October 2004)

*Re: DMX - Any followers*

My guess is there were a few traders with the same idea as me.  I bought expecting to see the placement announcement with a possible announcement about a new contract.  The 30% jump was enough for me to take profit.  Then the end of September came and went and no announcement, resulting in a sell off.

I am back in looking to pick some up again at 2.3c


----------



## Gordon Gecko (6 October 2004)

*Re: DMX - Any followers*

Would it be considered a good thing that a director is prepared to put up unsecured finance to fund the development of the company?

The underwriter of the proposed placement has withdrawn.  The announcement is also not considered to have any affect on the sp which I find interesting.  Personally I would be concerned that an underwriter withdraws and no reason is given.


----------



## RichKid (7 October 2004)

*Re: DMX - Any followers*

Probably shows that the Director's got faith in it if he's exposing himself. I'm assuming he has the option of not doing it himself- or it'll be a desperate measure. It is worrying when no one else wants to finance it.

Those are just guesses BTW. Glad you booked a profit earlier, I'm always weary of falling stocks that survive on the odd annoucement.


----------



## Gordon Gecko (15 November 2004)

*Re: DMX - Any followers*

Something is happening here.  Large interest developing and has almost doubled in price in the last week.


----------



## imajica (13 December 2006)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

January edition of Smart Investor has a favourable article on DMX

DYOR and put it on your watchlist


----------



## imajica (14 December 2006)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

told u it would run in the short term

look at it go


----------



## adobee (9 January 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

DMX trading at $1.10 - Substanial increases with no announcements, is this from the Smart Investor article or is there speculation of take over ?


----------



## scsl (20 January 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

bt777 just posted a good article on DMX in the 'Global warming - Best Companies' thread. (It sounded very positive and prompted me to do a search on other DMX related threads.)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4664&highlight=dmx



> Given the low risk monopoly
> characteristics of toxic waste treatment and strong growth
> potential from technology licensing, we expect the shares to
> be re-rated to $1.80-$2.50 over the next 18-24 months. BUY.



On the day the article came out (14 Dec 2006), DMX jumped 10% on very strong volume, and has since put on 29%. One to watch in the coming years. Any holders still? 

(don't hold)


----------



## LifeisShort (21 January 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

No but there is aq similar stock to Dolomatrix in Tox Free Solutions. THey are going from strength to strength and you can get a couple of good reports on their website. Definitely one to watch with Dolomatrix. They are both in the same line of work and both turning in a nice profit this year based on forecasts. Good growth potential


----------



## Halba (21 January 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

DMX prospective p/e is lower than TOX.


----------



## bt777 (27 February 2007)

*DMX*

Starting to move up again


----------



## Halba (27 February 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

Hi anyone else in this? Hard to find value in an over valued mkt.


----------



## billhill (27 February 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*



			
				Halba said:
			
		

> Hi anyone else in this? Hard to find value in an over valued mkt.



Yeah i'm holding. Good potential long play with changing attitudes to the environment and sustainability. Also could be a takeover target from transpacific industries.


----------



## Halba (27 February 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

Good work guys. I hold 28,000 shares in this one. Bit disappointed with the recent correction, but i hold it for the strategic stake(takeover with TPI)

I will be buying more if their report is weak and there is a selldown under ninety.

Agreed good to have some environmental/waste mngmt exposure. Theres not much around. You have the choice of TPI which sells at a large forward p/e, or TOX which has gone up 30% recently, or DMX with a low market capitalisation <$120m. DMX is expanding through acquisitions and has a good management team (ex cleanaway mngmt joined recently). I believe they are working on bedding down a few overseas contracts relating to their plascon global warming technology.

Tenbagger quarterly had a good report on it saying its technology is blue sky potential. We'll see, but i bought it purely on waste mngmt assets.


----------



## adobee (3 April 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

Down 5% to 87cents, is this a reasonable buy at this price it is about the same price as December / January where do people see this downward trend stopping ?


----------



## billhill (3 April 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*



			
				adobee said:
			
		

> Down 5% to 87cents, is this a reasonable buy at this price it is about the same price as December / January where do people see this downward trend stopping ?




It would appear that 85-87 cents is support so this one probably will not go any lower. That said if it does i will continue to buy up as the current forward PER of this company is around 8, less then half of the other major waste management companies in tox free and Transpacific industries. The company has had a few problems in intergrating aquisitions but i'm confident this will be sorted out soon. The company also has a monopoly on the treatment of high risk waste that will continue to see it in a strong position within the sector and its still trading above its 200 day MA which would inicate it is not really in any kind of serious downtrend.


----------



## adobee (8 May 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

This is down to about 64cents today.. a substanial drop about 27% . No announcements that I am aware of ? Can anyone advise ..


----------



## Purple XS2 (15 May 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

I've had about $1,500 of this stock for a few months: lost %20 in that time. I hope to think that any well-managed waste-disposal outfit has to do well in the future, but my amatuerish reading of the company statements makes me wonder if this operation isn't too much of a one-man band (the CEO), who seems to be renumerating himself with a lot of options at bargain-basement strike price.
No coincidence I suspect that DMX has recently appointed a non-executive chairman. I suspect there's something of a rethink going on as to how to drive this thing.

For now I'll hold. I also hold a similar quantity of TOX, an unrelated company in the same vein over in WA.


----------



## adobee (5 June 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

Financial review today states that the ex director / ceo is preparing to take legal action against the company as he was only in the position for 10 days.
Does anyone have info on what basis and his chance of sucess. This is trading at 50c today..


----------



## adobee (20 June 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

DMX starting to shape up, up 13% so far today with limited sellers. Investors Mutual have become a substanial share holder as of 13th June 2007.

Does anyone still holding DMX consider them a potenial takeover target ?


----------



## adobee (11 July 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

DMX is slowly creeping back up, there has been substanial gains in recent weeks and some new substanial share holders. Aside from this there doesnt seem to be much news.. Is anyone holding this still ?


----------



## adobee (11 July 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

Looking at the depth on this there seems to be alot more buyers than sellers which is a refreshing change even at this higher share price level..


----------



## Jerstir (21 September 2007)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

Hi all, I haven't done a lot of digging into this as yet but following a conversation with a friend a month or so ago regarding Transpacific Industries, I briefly looked at their web site and they sound like a very capable & successful company in this space.  

For them to have accepted a placement for 17% and then up that on market to now own 19.7% of Dolomatrix with a cap at 19.9% without a formal takeover offer, the aforementioned takeover offer cannot be far away IMHO.

The announcement caused a bit of a flurry in the sp which has now subsided (possibly still sub-prime confidence affected)... Anyone know anything else in this area or more background on TPI??  My day job & 2 young munchkins restricts my research time currently.

cheers


----------



## The Trooper (28 March 2008)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

Have been following DMX as am interested in waste management and also since the decline in DMX share prices over the past year. Have about 9000 shares some bought a year ago and some bought recently.

For anyone interested there has recently been a takeover bid of the company by TPI at 30c per share exchangeable for TPI shares, Dolomatrix are opposed to the takeover and there was an article on the takeover bid in today's financial review.

The recent company history is that there has been a complete management change towards the end of last financial year and the new management have been overhauling the business since then. DMX  have provided a forecast for the business performance and it will be interesting to see if this forecast is achieved for the second half of the financial year.

I personally am not interested in TPI scrip and have been watching this company also. Whilst they have had a good run i am unsure of how a company with so much debt will manage over the next few years. Whenever i find someone to discuss the management of TPI with i always get mixed messages. I am also interested in recovering a lot more than 30 cents per share for my DMX scrip.

I would be interested if anyone has any thoughts on this as this is the first time i have seen a corporate takeover bid for a company i have shares in.


----------



## The Trooper (16 December 2011)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*

Interesting times - This stock rose 40% yesterday on announcement of an asset sale returning a cash dividend to shareholders.

The asset sale for $58M cash will return a dividend of $0.39 per share to shareholders if the shareholder meeting resolution passes in January.

Thus the present value of trading at $0.36 per share to receive a future value of $0.39 per share in February next year would amount to an approximate 8% return over two months.

The risk seems negligible but is this a good deal?


----------



## skc (16 December 2011)

*Re: DMX - Dolomatrix International*



The Trooper said:


> Interesting times - This stock rose 40% yesterday on announcement of an asset sale returning a cash dividend to shareholders.
> 
> The asset sale for $58M cash will return a dividend of $0.39 per share to shareholders if the shareholder meeting resolution passes in January.
> 
> ...




It's not a dividend, but a return of capital (differences in tax treatment).

The risk is that TPI holds 22.7% of the company and they have not reveal what they are thinking. The thought is that TPI will accept the cash because it is under pressure with its own debt. 

If it works out then the annualised return is pretty good. Not only you get 39c cash, you get a free shot at the shell for backdoor listing (or few tenths of a cent by selling after the distribution).

I hold at 36c.


----------



## System (10 December 2012)

On December 6, 2012, Dolomatrix International Limited changed its name to DMX Corporation Limited.


----------



## System (11 December 2013)

On December 10th, 2013, DMX Corporation Limited (DMX) was removed from the ASX's official list at the Company's request pursuant to the shareholders approval at the Annual General Meeting held on November 27th, 2013.


----------

